# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Poezi

## bledStarova

Nje shekull me pare
dielli ishte ky qe eshte,
ndersa une ndryshe.
Flisja pak dhe 
enderoja.
Rrezoja perdite copa te kaltra nga Qielli.

Nje vit me pare
Dielli ishte ky qe eshte,
ndersa une ndryshe.
Kerkoja nje cope te kalter ne Qiell.

Sot eshte i njejti Diell.


                             humbjet e thjeshta te kohes

jane te barabarta.
Renia e gjetheve
eshte njesoj

idiotet e rralle
jane te njejtet si me pare.

Koha eshte pjella jone 
por qe tani na rrit ajo neve.
Dikur i matnim ikjet
me ardhjen e henes.

Tani ulim koken
dhe na vjen rende
meqe lumi krah nesh
vazhdon ende te rrjedhe.

Malet jane te njejtet dhe ata.
sende gjigande
te cileve nuk u ben pershtypje koha,
por moti.

                            Poezi dashurie

Ditet e mia je ti e dashura ime.
Ndersa ti ditet i fsheh nen carcaf.

une zemren tende mbaj me vete
si talisman.
Ne gji te dhemb kur dy zemra mban.

Ti me ditet fle e dashur
kur une mbetem jashte.

Ndersa une mbulohem me dy zemra bashke.



                     Ne kohe

stinet vijne si cdo here
ne kohe.
Nuk mungojne ne takim.
ti pas xhamave 
sajis dometheniet.
Stinet shkojne 
si cdo here
ngadale me pertese.
Ti 
ne xham
le gjurmet e dimrit.

Vetem une 
di te ta lexoj psheretimen

----------


## macia_blu

Bled, sa e lumtur jam qe erdhe. Aq sa nuk me besohet.Ardhja jote me duket si nje dhurate qe me behet sot, per ditelindjen e te dashurit.
...
Qe te  them dicka per poezine tende, nuk ia vlen as e me e bukura fjale qe mund te perdor  per te, pasi secila fjale imja e gjatur nuk ka per te qene ne nivelin e opinjonit tim , dhe as ne lartesine e poezise tende.
...
Perqafime, dhe nje vit i mbare ky, sidomos ne krijimtari.
macia...

----------


## kulla

me sa me kujtohet:

kam mbartur perdite takimin me ty,
kur hena lind, si hena vdes,
me tretet malli dhe gjithcka,
me tret perdite i njejti ves.


poezia e fundit qe kam dashur t'a mesoj permendesh.

----------


## bledStarova

Faleminderit  Macja Blu.te kam kthyer pergjigje me posten tende.
Kulla me bej nje nder te lutem.Me jep nje adrese dhe nje numer telefoni te Nitit.

----------


## bledStarova

Shqiperi

Lumi buron nga mali perballe.
Mali i Zanes i thone.

Shkoj atje dhe mbledh legjenda,
i thaj ne mendje,
u ve nga nje kornize
dhe ua dhuroj miqve.

Ose dal te lumi ndonjehere.
I hedh ne te 
qe legjendat te jetojne gjate.
Deri ne det.

Deri kur ndonjera syresh
te na kthehet e rritur.

Eshte shume i vogel vendi im.
Vjen
i vjedh nje legjende
dhe shkon.
Edhe fija e barit
di te tregoje histori.

Lumi buron nga mali perballe.
Kur duan te vdesin
shkojne atje njerezit e mi.

----------


## inter_forever

O  bledstarova ! 
O  talenti  i  lagjes  sime ! Me  kuptove  se  kush  isha  eeee!!!
Ja  dhe  nje  vlere  e  pacmuar  e  forumit ,  gjen  shoket  anembane  botes  ...
Ate  talentin  per  te  shkruar  ne  ato  vite  te  paharruara  te  femijerise   e  ke  marre  . Por  ke  qene  dhe  talent  ne  futboll..
Sa  per  poezit  skam  ca  te  them   ke  qene  e  do  mbetesh  talent..nuk  e  di   nese    ke  vazhduar  ndopak  ne  emigracion  ti  kushtohesh  letersise ,  megjithese  emigracioni  ka  halle  dhe  probleme...
Nejse  po  te  jape  1  vote  se  te  kam  shok  femijerie .
Po  te  nis  dhe  e-mail !
pershendetje...

----------


## bledStarova

Pasoja

Veprimi eshte rrjedha
e buzeve qe behen.
Te shpeshtat jane vitet
pasojat jane mendimet.
Ato qe vetem vijne
dine te vijne.
Pasoja eshte kaloresi
qe te vret pa mendje,
ose kur nuk te vret
te plagos,
ose kur nuk ndodhin keto
te behet te vrasesh veten
vetem per pasoje.
Veprimi eshte shtrire
ose shtrire.
Pasoja jo.,
E dime qe pasoja vjen e dyta,
ndersa mua me vjen e para
sic u vijne vajzave ato.
Prej tyre behesh
qe ben si ben
dhe llogarit ditet.
Ndersa pasoja zgjat
te merr dhe ty,
(mua me perpin),
o djale,odjale,
pasoja u shtri,
une perplasa koken,rashe nga lart
dhe beja kembadoras
te ikja,te ikja...

Pasoja me la
veprimet e mia tani
nuk bejne e as lene pasoje.
Jo mua.
Une shtirem
dhe gjindja e pelqen
behet e dashur me mua.
Si mua 
qe munda.
Tani u kallezova
qe di edhe te rritem
per kohen kur isha.
Koken nuk e perplas me,
vetem sa e perqas me te tjerat,
mua,
po prit o djale.
Ika ,ika
dhe ika
bera ca buze qe ti puth.

                                                                           Elbasan 1998

----------


## bledStarova

MJEDISI

Ti qe po me lexon tani
je mjedisi.
nuk eshte e thene 
te kesh lindur i tille
behesh pa dashjen tende
sepse keshtu eshte
te ndalohet te mendosh
por jo te flasesh
njesoj.
Tymnaja qe kam ne krahe
eshte gjithashtu mjedisi
qe me kall frike.
Ky eshte nje nocion 
qe shkon mornice
por nuk tregon asgje
as edhe kurajo
pasi kjo eshte
nje tjeter gje
qe s'ka te beje me mjedisin
por me mua.
Kur i mbyll syte
jam une kufiri
sepse cdo gje 
mbaron kur ka kufi
ndersa kufiri nuk mbaron kurre.
Kjo nuk eshte pervoje
por mjedis.
sepse une nuk mendoj gjate
per ti sistemuar ato.
Nje cast eshte cast
dhe nuk ngaterrohet
as edhe nje puthje
me femren qe s'e njeh.
Ndersa e dashura eshte mjedis
pasi ty te rrihet gjate me te.
Edhe une e kuptoj 
se tani gjithshka u ngaterrua.

Duke me lexuar
u bera une mjedisi.

                                                             Bledar  Starova  2000

----------


## macia_blu

MJEDISI

Ti qe po me lexon tani
je mjedisi.
nuk eshte e thene 
te kesh lindur i tille
behesh pa dashjen tende
sepse keshtu eshte
te ndalohet te mendosh
por jo te flasesh
njesoj.
Tymnaja qe kam ne krahe
eshte gjithashtu mjedisi
qe me kall frike.
Ky eshte nje nocion 
qe shkon mornice
por nuk tregon asgje
as edhe kurajo
pasi kjo eshte
nje tjeter gje
qe s'ka te beje me mjedisin
por me mua.
Kur i mbyll syte
jam une kufiri
sepse cdo gje 
mbaron kur ka kufi
ndersa kufiri nuk mbaron kurre.
Kjo nuk eshte pervoje
por mjedis.
sepse une nuk mendoj gjate
per ti sistemuar ato.
Nje cast eshte cast
dhe nuk ngaterrohet
as edhe nje puthje
me femren qe s'e njeh.
Ndersa e dashura eshte mjedis
pasi ty te rrihet gjate me te.
Edhe une e kuptoj 
se tani gjithshka u ngaterrua.

Duke me lexuar
u bera une mjedisi.

Bledar Starova 2000

(nese Ndue Hila, eli Marku, Leke gjoka, jane e ardhmia e letersise shqipe, (ndihmo o zot) po ti , e  ndonje si ti, cfare duhet te jene?
Ndoshta e perhershmia e letersise(pa nevojne "shqipe")
Ti m'i shton nje bukuri shpirtit tim , qe une nuk ia njoh, edhe pse shpirti imi eshte... !

----------


## bledStarova

Ebukur,e bukur!!!!!!!!!!!


    Miremengjes njerez!
jam ajri
shenja e mberritjes ne skaj.
per te mberritur tek une ju duhet nje eklips
dhe nje shkujdesje ,sigurisht.

Miremengjes njerez!
nuk me duhen shkallet per te mberritur tek ju.
sekretet tuaja per mua jane thjesht histori,
nje histori e gjate sa muri kinez.
Une jam shoku i Diellit dhe i zogjve qe shkojne drejt Diellit.
Pershendetje krijesa!

Une jam ide.


                                        Mall

      Kam veshur kemishen tende e dashur
mberthyer deri ne gryke.

Po plas nga deshira
per te pasur gjinj.


                               histori

          Ai djale i mbare,me shkolle e shtepi
ajo jete cigane,si une e si ti.

Atij i dhemb koka,ka hyre ne parti
ajo,jete cigane,si une e si ti.

Ai do femije,rregull,pasterti
ajo jete cigane ,si une e si ti.

...Vdiq ai.


         Po te dua

Dashurite e mia kane formen e konit,
qe s'rreshtin se rrotulluari
rreth vetes.
Ndalesat jane piramida,
ku te pakten
mundem te marr fryme.

Mirupafshim kohe te qeta.

Po te dua
ngre piramida
me te medha se ajo e Keopsit.


                            shiheni qiellin

Ne mungese
di te bej vrima ne qiell,
ta pres vende-vende
 e te fsheh dicka nga vetja aty.

Po ta shihni me kujdes
qielli diku eshte i prere.

Jam aq i kujdesshem
sa pjeset e prera
ti mbuloj me re.


 Tani kam perse shkruaj.Mezi pres te them dicka.Dikur shkruaja qe te merisja Tanin,Dorin,Nitin.I mblidhja te gjithe ne kafene,u pagoja dhe kafete,vetem e vetem qe tu tregoja keto qe po te tregoj ty tani .

----------


## macia_blu

Ne mungese
di te bej vrima ne qiell,
ta pres vende-vende
e te fsheh dicka nga vetja aty.

Po ta shihni me kujdes
qielli diku eshte i prere.

Jam aq i kujdesshem
sa pjeset e prera
ti mbuloj me re.

(dua aq shume te flas per vargje te tilla, dua aq shume te keme ne leximin tim te tilla vargje, dhe kur m'i servir shtangem, heshtem... jam kaq llafazane sa asnje s'ma ka gjetur celesin e heshtjes, vec ti...e negjitheate edhe e heshtur kam nje dashuri te perkushtushme per dhunti e hapsire te tillasi tuat..)
...edhe une edhe ti mezi presim t'i thuash... por edhe kur i thua me kaq rralle (...) une nuk pendohem se hyra ne forum , pasi poezia jote mund te lexohet dhjete here, e te duket e fresket sikur e lexon se pari.
 U  dhjete dite ne shkrut...a vjen...? Deri kur???

----------


## macia_blu

...U bene dhjete dite ne shkurt....a vjen..?Deri kur???

----------


## bledStarova

nuk e di.

----------


## bledStarova

Nese do te kishte nisur ndonjehere

....Ngrihen mbi to orare te bardha pritjesh,
rastesite qe i ndesh gjithkund.
Sidomos pasdite.
Me shume se nje trishtim
lene me qellim ne harrese,
madje medyshjet
s'jane gje tjeter vec
zera qe te degjohen pasdite.

Kurse me pare se keto
klithin trembjet e shinave
ne castin kur treni
tund doren
dhe ben mirupafshim.
Ate me te lehtin,
mirupafshin tend.

----------


## kolombi

Je vertet i mrekullueshem o mik.
Me shove etjen e shpirtit me keto vargje.

----------


## bledStarova

Caste krenarie


Dashurite mbi dysheme
gjithnje me friken e mbarsjes.
Hej ti llustraxhi
me pelqejne kepucet e mia
lyeji te tuat..
Ja dhe femra
me te cilen bej lojera ne shtrat.
Dua te jem gazetare
me peshperit pas seksit,
sepse ne vend te carcafit
veme nje "Gazeta Shqiptare".
Oh,sa e gjere
qe eshte!
Gazeta dhe ne mbi gazete.
Dashuria mbi gazete te lumturon.
E blen 300 leke,
300 leke edhe nje prezervativ
bashke me dyshimet e farmacistes.
...Femra nen teje flet:
-kUJDES-te thote,
mos ndotesh artikullin tend.

----------


## macia_blu

a te percoli marsi? 
 shkruti po te mban ende 
ne pengjet e shiut qe i premton prillit?
He pra, merr dy dite hua
e ngrohi pretjet e panjohura 
Te pakten dy ore per te nisur e pakta 
nje varg, disa.
Te pakten e te pakteve nje thirrje  
te dime nga vjen zeri
 afer a larg?!

----------


## Leila

> _Postuar më parë nga bledStarova_ 
> *Caste krenarie
> 
> 
> Dashurite mbi dysheme
> gjithnje me friken e mbarsjes.
> Hej ti llustraxhi
> me pelqejne kepucet e mia
> lyeji te tuat..
> ...


Bledi, kjo eshte nje nga poemat e tua qe me kane pelqyer me shume.

Nisem me Bledin, mace? se afer e kam...

----------


## bledStarova

Nje Fabul

Peshqit dolen te gjithe nga deti
ik -i thane,tani ik i qete
ne,ja me njerezit
po rrime ketu ne breg.

Tu mesojme njerezve gjerat qe s'dine
le te zbulohen nga gjeja e leshte
e sho-shokut ti thone ndonje dite:
dashuro or mik,dashuro si peshk.

Tu mesojme njerezve gjerat qe s'dine
ate qe s'ua tha as Zoti,as kush
sikur ta dinin c'eshte jeta nen uje
do ngelnin tere diten te gjithe ne dush.

Pasi deti erdhi andej nga shkoi
peshqit leksionin ndaluan dhe vane
atehere u kujtuan njerezit perqark:
-O burra shpejt ,ti mbledhim,ti hame.

----------


## bledStarova

Bionde

Hena,hena...
Veten piu,
kjo shije verdheme tek vajza perballe.
E ndoqen dy hije,
vrapuan si kuaj,
nje ngjyre e cliret
kjo ngjyre e bardhe.

U ngrit ne kembe
si nje mendim i cartur,
vajza s'e dinte
vec foli me mua.
Frynte nje hene
e pire ,e verdhe
e kalter ne sy.

U mposht dhe kjo kohe
si ora 12 apo 1
gjithmone mbi vete
nje ikje
edhe dy.

Hene
qe nxore
vajzen perballe
gjysma tjeter
me tutje me zbardh.

jam ulur tani dhe pres
te vije nje gjysemhene
me trenin e peses.

----------

